# haunted bottle



## medbotls (Jun 29, 2013)

Many of us have heard of "the ghost in the machine", but how about "the ghost in the glass"?  I was taking pictures of my collection for insurance and thought I'd share this with you kind folks.  I saw this at an auction back in 2003, but when I saw it lookin' back at me, I knew I had to have it.  It's a teal blue demijohn with a nice tubular pontil, plus a little extra "character".


----------

